# Angeln in Seefeld/Tirol und Umgebung



## Zanderfischer (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre im Sommer nach Seefeld in Tirol und möchte nach Möglichkeit auch mal ein, zwei Angeltage einlegen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich meiner Sucht nachgehen kann? 
Alles außer Fliegenfischen angenehm, auch Forellenteich.


----------



## Zanderfischer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld/Tirol und Umgebung*

... kennt sich keiner aus???


----------



## Zanderfischer (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld/Tirol und Umgebung*

gibt´s da keinen Tümpel???


----------



## kerndl (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld/Tirol und Umgebung*

http://www.gebirgsforelle.at/


----------



## kerndl (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld/Tirol und Umgebung*

http://www.fischereiverein-mittenwald.de/


----------



## Zanderfischer (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld/Tirol und Umgebung*

@ kerndl

vielen Dank, damit hast du mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## praktischerjager (6. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Seefeld/Tirol und Umgebung*

Gerade zurück aus Seefeld / Tirol:
Am Forellenteich Weidachsee kostet die Tageskarte 22.00€.
2 kg Fisch dürfen entnommen werden, mehr kostet 9 € / kg.
Der Weiher ist gut besetzt, Forellen teilweise mit 45 cm Länge.
Es ist alles ganz unkompliziert. Kühlboxen werden zur Verfügung gestellt, Kescher sind vorhanden, wohl auch ein kleiner Angelbedarfsladen, den ich allerdings nicht besucht habe. Jeder Fisch unabhängig von Maß und Länge ist zu entnehmen und sofort zu töten.
Es gibt keine Einschränkungen hinsichtlich Haken und Ködern.
Meine Versuche mit Brot, Forellenteig, Spinnfischen waren leider nicht erfolgreich, allerdings hatten einige Mitangler Maden und Shrimps mitgebracht, sie konnten schon einiges Petri-Heil erleben. 
Wer kein Glück hat, darf sich seine Fische aus dem Quellwasserbecken entnehmen, wovon ich allerdings keinen Gebrauch machte.
Eine Fischerprüfung ist nicht erforderlich.


----------

